# 2010 335d - in shop for one full month, finally back home



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

rulonger said:


> So I picked the car up yesterday. The idle seems a bit rougher than I remembered, but it is colder now and it has been a month since I drove her. Other than my perception of a rough idle, everything else seems to be in order.
> 
> While I was with the SA, I did ask him to review the service history of the car with me. He was patient enough to go service date by service date and read the notes from each occurrence. My biggest curiosity was to find out when the intake had been replaced. So here is a quick run down of service history with the respective mileages
> 8,977 EGR throttle valve replaced
> ...


I'd say that is the smart play. N4S


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Just as a data point here is the non-recall/maintenance work done on my 2011 D, currently at 59K miles:
38,000 Squealing AC belt replaced
53,100 CBU spa treatment - cylinder heads cleaned and intake replaced, NO injectors changed

That's it. Is it unusual I have not had SCR or EGR issues? (EGR was replaced as part of a recall)


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

rulonger said:


> So CBU problems seemed to have occurred early on for my car. I bought her with 41 K miles and had a good 20 K mile run with almost no issues. But if the CBU issue occurred at 31 K miles and I am approaching 62 K miles, ... ?


I dont think the early CBU should be an indicator for you. To have had it at 31k miles the previous owner must have hit every negative point for getting CBU. Short trips, in town driving, crappy fuel, etc. How you drive it could be the difference between it needing another service soon or in 50k miles.



KeithS said:


> That's it. Is it unusual I have not had SCR or EGR issues? (EGR was replaced as part of a recall)


No. SCR and EGR issues seem to be somewhat unusual. Most of us here and on e90post, even those who have had CBU, havent had those issues.


----------



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

6/2011 335d CPO- New Active tank at around 32k. $0 out of pocket.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Most SCR components on my car have been replaced at least once. Some even twice!


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

He asked if it was unusual, not if anyone had experienced failures...


----------

